# Home Server



## n0tion (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello,

This is my first attempt at running a home server as well as running FreeBSD. I've been a Linux user for a while and would like to get my feet wet with FreeBSD. Just today, I was coming home from work and found something interesting by a trash can. A Gateway DX300X, it uses an Intel Pentium D, has about 1 GB of RAM, 200 GB of storage, and a BTX motherboard. When I brought it home, I noticed the BIOS was locked, which is probably why it was in the trash. So I proceeded to reset the CMOS and BIOS jumpers, so the password was cleared and cleaning the old dusty box was my next logical step. After removing some unnecessary things from it, I ran a liveCD to see if it was functional. Great, no problems there.

Now, I've been wanting to set up my own home server for a while now. I just didn't have the cash to spend on building one, so now I'm presented with this piece of hardware which I want to use for a home server. Mostly to get a feel for how to run (and maintain*) a server, and use it as a centralized storage point for my different devices. So I've been downloading the DVD ISO of the 9.2 release but it'll be a while before it finishes (4 hours). I would like some help as far as what I should look into, in order to successfully set up the home server. I'm going through the documentation, but I would like to get some pointers on what to do with the "server" once I have the FreeBSD up and running.


----------



## n0tion (Nov 11, 2013)

I have FreeBSD up and running and I'm in the process of running an upgrade, I had an older FreeBSD 9.1 release ISO. My question is what services is it capable of running, taking into consideration the limited storage space and RAM, is 1 GB too little to run a file server? I have a 1 TB HDD I'm thinking to transfer from my Windows machine to the FreeBSD box, I've been using it for storage and I'm thinking I might as well use it on the server. Also, what considerations should I take as far as security?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 11, 2013)

Disk space is no problem.  RAM probably is not, either.  What can it run?  Firewall, DHCP, DNS, web server, email, backup, Subversion repository, Clamav, NFS, Samba, PXE boot server, package builder, network monitor...  That's just a start.

Pentium D systems are known for running hot, and given where the system was found, make frequent backups.


----------



## zzatskl (Dec 2, 2013)

owncloud server, then a client on another machine. I find this great for backing up the family videos.


----------



## chatwizrd (Dec 2, 2013)

zzatskl said:
			
		

> owncloud server, then a client on another machine. I find this great for backing up the family vids.



Very poor software.


----------

